# Rhacodactylus auriculatus



## Hannibal (Dec 19, 2010)

Here are just a few of our Rhacodactylus auriculatus (gargoyles)...in their funny poses:

Sasha belching







Hannibal sleeping






Vic at the water cooler






Smok'n HOT Vesper






Cassie going stealth


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 19, 2010)

and some of our 2010 babies hatching:

Pasha






Djinn






Nikolai






Atilla






Skrtel


----------



## kitkat39 (Dec 19, 2010)

I like Smok'n HOT Vesper =)


----------



## The Gex Files (Dec 22, 2010)

Vesper looks amazing!

I love it when auriculatus are that red. We have a very promising unsexed one and hope it will turn our like yours.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks! What's funny is that Vesper didn't look anything like that until she was around 15 grams and then it was like overnight that her color changed. This coming year will be her first breeding season so we are extremely excited to see what her little ones look like.

Vesper @ 8 grams


----------

